
Easily manage SSH and FTP connection with nodejs - sanketbajoria
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ssh2-promise
======
sanketbajoria
ssh2-promise is a powerful promise wrapper around ssh2 client. It supports all
the ssh2 client operation such as connection hopping, exec, spawn, shell,
sftp, open tunnel, open socks connection etc... in promisify way. It helps in
caching the sshconnection, to reduce time, during connection hopping. It have
reconnect logic, so that, once disconnected, it can retry the sshconnection,
automatically. It has promise wrapper around sftp operations too.

